
Scaleway: New 1€/h Nvidia Tesla P100 Instances - pmav
https://www.scaleway.com/gpu-instances/
======
pmav
PR:
[http://www.iliad.fr/presse/2019/CP_070319_Eng.pdf](http://www.iliad.fr/presse/2019/CP_070319_Eng.pdf)

